# coming out to paphos in october!!!



## ladylou (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,
Myself and my husband are coming out to paphos the 2nd wk of oct to check out the area.We would like to know where the best place is to look for long term rented accomadation ie any papers or magazines .

We`ve had a good look on the net but maybe a lot of people advertise else where when it comes to private rented.

We would love to meet up with anyone in paphos when we come to check it out and hopefully get some sound advice from people who have already done this type of thing! 

Hope to hear from you all soon 
Lou xx


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Rent in Paphos*

Hi , Try this one - Superior Real Estate - Cyprus > Cyprus Property for Sale and Rent
email- [email protected] 

Tel +357 26 955554

Good luck .


----------



## mike on tour (Aug 25, 2008)

You often find that the asking price is open to offers , there is so much empty property for rent that you will find if you go into a Cafe / Bar and say you are looking for somewhere to rent you will soon hear of places .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ladylou said:


> Hi,
> Myself and my husband are coming out to paphos the 2nd wk of oct to check out the area.We would like to know where the best place is to look for long term rented accomadation ie any papers or magazines .
> 
> We`ve had a good look on the net but maybe a lot of people advertise else where when it comes to private rented.
> ...



The Grapevine and Cyprus living can be picked up free in many places in Paphos. You will often find properties for rent in these magazines.
Also as mike says as there are so many empty properties you may find that owners are open to offers.

Veronica


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Lou*



ladylou said:


> Hi,
> Myself and my husband are coming out to paphos the 2nd wk of oct to check out the area.We would like to know where the best place is to look for long term rented accomadation ie any papers or magazines .
> 
> We`ve had a good look on the net but maybe a lot of people advertise else where when it comes to private rented.
> ...


My wife and I have been renting up in Chloraka for a few months, prior to our new house in Anarita being ready to move into.
There are litreally dozens of properties up for long term rental up there and its a really good place to base yourself at whilst having a look round, being close to local amenities, but just out of the main Paphos area.
Try "owners direct" for private rentals 

Happy Hunting! 

Paul Fletcher


----------



## Lea_ash (Sep 3, 2008)

ladylou said:


> Hi,
> Myself and my husband are coming out to paphos the 2nd wk of oct to check out the area.We would like to know where the best place is to look for long term rented accomadation ie any papers or magazines .
> 
> We`ve had a good look on the net but maybe a lot of people advertise else where when it comes to private rented.
> ...


Hiya,

Me and my partner are moving to paphos next month too and we have got an apartment for a few month while we settle in and find out where we wanna move to.
This is a good website this is where we got our apartment-http://www.rent-a-villa-in-paphos.com/Villas-for-rent-in-Cyprus-Long-Term.html

Good luck with the move 

Leanne x


----------



## ladylou (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for all ur great advice, can`t wait to get there and start our search for our new home.

lou x


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Lou*



ladylou said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for all ur great advice, can`t wait to get there and start our search for our new home.
> 
> lou x


Hope the info was usefull and if you fancy meeting up with me and the missus when you get here for a chat/drink, let me know

Best wishes

Paul


----------



## ladylou (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Paul,
That would be great if we could meet one evening for a drink,i`ll try and contact you via the forum once we`re setteled in.
The hotel`s got the net, i think so anyway!
We`re staying on the west coast of paphos, i forget now the name fo the hotel but i`ll mail you if thats still ok to meet up?
Whats the weather like at the mo? Weiredly its been very hot here today !
Anyway looking forward to meetin up for a chat.
Louise x


----------



## Paul Fletcher (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hi Lou*



ladylou said:


> Hi Paul,
> That would be great if we could meet one evening for a drink,i`ll try and contact you via the forum once we`re setteled in.
> The hotel`s got the net, i think so anyway!
> We`re staying on the west coast of paphos, i forget now the name fo the hotel but i`ll mail you if thats still ok to meet up?
> ...


I'll PM you my contact details.
The weather at the moment is sunny and warm.
Look forward to meeting up


----------

